# Express Deals



## OBS (May 29, 2014)

Am I missing something, or have the express deals, especially for sleepers, dried up?


----------



## brentrain17 (May 29, 2014)

If you are talking about VIA express deals I have not seen anything for sleepers for a long time, a year or so?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 29, 2014)

brentrain17 said:


> If you are talking about VIA express deals I have not seen anything for sleepers for a long time, a year or so?


Just checked a minute ago and there seems to be a few available

For example: Sat July 5 a Cabin for 1 is $822 instead of $2057

http://www.viarail.ca/en/deals/toronto-vancouver


----------



## brentrain17 (May 29, 2014)

which train is that on? I sure can't find anything. I see ESCAPE fares which are no bargain


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 29, 2014)

brentrain17 said:


> which train is that on? I sure can't find anything. I see ESCAPE fares which are no bargain


It was on VIA #1 The Canadian when I posted the link at 5:47pm but it's gone now.....you have to be fast to get the deals.....keep checking back


----------



## brentrain17 (May 29, 2014)

when are the express deals posted or updated?


----------



## OBS (May 29, 2014)

Thanks. It has been several months since I looked and was used to seeing a lot of options...maybe I will need to wait for after summer...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 30, 2014)

brentrain17 said:


> when are the express deals posted or updated?


They are continuoulsy posted and updated.....you have to keep checking back.

(Some more sleepers are showing this morning).


----------



## Anderson (May 31, 2014)

There are generally a lot of sleeper deals...they just tend to be berth-heavy and rather light on cabins for two.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 31, 2014)

I've ridden the Canadian on Express Fares in both a Cabin for One and a Lower Section Berth(it has a window, the top bed doesn't like a Superliner Roomette) and found the Bed in the Lower more Comfortable and $300 Less!, The Cabin for one is like Amtrak's Roomette, but Smaller!


----------



## OBS (Jun 2, 2014)

I guess I should have complained sooner...There are hundreds of deals available for the picking...


----------



## caravanman (Jun 2, 2014)

My understanding is that while they have the "50% off" fares promotions running, the express deals don't show up?

Ed.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 2, 2014)

You are correct sir! And the 50% off fares aren't as good a deal as the Express Fares since they are 50% off the High Bucket Season Fares that are charged in the Summer!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a friend who is interested in traveling from Vancouver to Halifax either using a tour (which could cost close to $10,000) or plan it himself. I looked at some of the fares and did not see 50% off or express deals for the time frame he is looking (early September). In fact, the days that I was looking, even the discounted fares were sold out and all that remained was the full refundable fare. Maybe that is a good thing for VIA. Let me know if I am missing something.

BTW, making his own reservations directly with VIA would cost less than half of the tour price, but hotels, city tours, etc. are not included.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 12, 2014)

As you know Penny Canada and the Canadian are " hot" in the Summer Tourist season so prices are High Bucket on Everything!

If your friend is flexible with time after Canadian Thanksgiving ( early October) the prices really go down on everything tourist related! And of course winter is the cheapest time of all in the great white North!

Express fares and 5o% off deals pop up all the time on via,ca but they go fast!

I would say that paying $10k for such a trip is on the high side and that making your own arrangements is more fun and cheaper! ( you won't have 5 star hotels but with the 5day/ 4 night Canadian Schedule that cuts down on this expense!)

Public transportation is very good in most Canadian Cities and there are reasonable places to eat/ stayvetc if you do research! The early bird gets the deals!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 12, 2014)

Jim, he wants to take the Ocean as well as the Canadian and I believe Sleeper Plus Class ends on the Ocean sometime in the fall. I also understand that the Park car is removed from the Ocean in the fall - at least last time I checked (3 years ago when I took the Ocean).

Does anyone know the status of Sleeper Plus and Park Car on the Ocean. On the date in September that I checked, Sleeper Plus was available.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 12, 2014)

NS VIA FAN for sure has this info! Maybe you can PM him Penny, the VIA website isn't all that helpful since the redesign!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 12, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> NS VIA FAN for sure has this info! Maybe you can PM him Penny, the VIA website isn't all that helpful since the redesign!


Thanks Jim. Great suggestion. I just did it.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 12, 2014)

pennyk said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > NS VIA FAN for sure has this info! Maybe you can PM him Penny, the VIA website isn't all that helpful since the redesign!
> ...


Glad to help........

The last eastbound Ocean from Montreal offering Sleeper Plus Class is the departure on Sunday, Oct 12 (Thanksgiving Weekend) But since the Ocean went tri-weekly two years ago there’s been a Dome year ‘round. The first winter, 2012/13, VIA used a Skyline on the tail-end but since then......it’s been a Park Car and once Sleeper Plus Class end for the season.....the Park is open to all Sleeper passengers.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 12, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


Thanks. I have passed this information on to my friend.


----------

